# darrens new icon



## ?real?ity? (Feb 18, 2007)

ROFL! check it out!


----------



## Terri (Dec 19, 2006)

He truly has a gift, seriously.
He can laugh at himself and it is contagious.
He adds a lot to this site, I used to right him of as being a smart arse, but he is not. He is quick witted and very intelligent.

Jasmin


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Lol @ ?real?ity? bless ya mate? Greg was the one who found the Barrel.gif, so it?s all due to him =).


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Gawd, my head is growing with all the nice comments? thanks guys? it makes a change from the misunderstandings? lol. I feel so good while making others smile and laugh? and if that means making a fool of myself; so be it? it?s worth it? yet I?m unable to know how/why I can handle doing it (Feeling comfortable laughing at myself)? maybe not knowing is for the best.

Aw thanks =D. meow? =P lol

Cheers Jasmin =)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

How much did he pay you guys to post that? :twisted:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

CECIL said:


> How much did he pay you guys to post that? :twisted:


LOL.
Hate to admit it -- I also appreciate the barrel Darren -- and yes, you know I've been ready to kick you on a number of occasions. Still have the urge. But now I've lost the meaning of the damned barrel roll, as I'm still back with Ring the Cowbell or something. Lord I'm slow. :?

Darren gave me $100 US to post this. Dreamer. 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

CECIL said:


> How much did he pay you guys to post that? :twisted:


32 monkey nuts each =P


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Why thank you Sandy? I?m always ready to receive a kicking from a lady any time , oh how I create so many urges for women? bless me :mrgreen: .

Here?s the info on it:



> A popular Internet meme or Internet fad in which one user tells another user to "Do a barrel roll!" within a comical context (most often the phrase is posted in reply to a plea for advice). The phrase is most often cited on websites such as GameFAQs, YTMND and 4chan. The source of this meme is mostly credited to the Nintendo 64 videogame Star Fox 64, in which the character of Peppy Hare tells the user to "Do a barrel roll!" at numerous times in the course of the game.


I?m a member of GameFAQs & YTMND, yet I only use GameFAQs for the game guides and not the forums.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barrel_roll


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Cloverstone said:


> Dreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Darren gave me $100 US to post this. Dreamer. 8)
> ...


OH!  you said "bastard"... we're aloud to say that? "PIssEr!"


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Care to refresh my memory? :wink:


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I don't geddit. What does it mean?

Your's stupidly,
Martin.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hehe I must admit I was lost about what "Do a barrel roll" meant too, thanks for posting the definition of that meme


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

You're welcome old bean =)


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

AHHHH! *Grabs Layla and rolls down a mile long hill with her* :mrgreen:


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

I


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

openminded said:


> He truly has a gift, seriously.
> He can laugh at himself and it is contagious.
> He adds a lot to this site, I used to right him of as being a smart arse, but he is not. He is quick witted and very intelligent.
> 
> Jasmin


Lol. Goes to show how detached from reality DP'ers can get.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry........ did you say something Catharsis...


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> Isn't "Do a barrel roll!" a Star Fox ref?


Yup.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Lol. Goes to show how detached from reality DP'ers can get.


Where have you been sweet heart? I've missed you :wink:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Darren said:


> AHHHH! *Grabs Layla and rolls down a mile long hill with her* :mrgreen:


 :wink: *Grabs Darren and goes over niagra falls in a barrel with him*


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Layla said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > AHHHH! *Grabs Layla and rolls down a mile long hill with her* :mrgreen:
> ...


*As i'm falling down niagra falls I point to the chain linked to your ankle and my barrel and smirk* :mrgreen:


----------



## PPPP (Nov 26, 2006)

Darren said:


> Layla said:
> 
> 
> > Darren said:
> ...


 :lol: hope you can swim


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2007)

Layla said:


> Darren said:
> 
> 
> > Layla said:
> ...


My surname isn't Duckworth for no reason :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Hang on D.









Greg


----------

